# Spiders of Malaysia



## orionmystery (Mar 25, 2014)

Malaysian Black and Gold Huntsman Spider (Thelcticopis sp.)



Thelcticopis sp. huntsman spider IMG_9126 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Lovely Heteropoda davidbowie, always good to see them again in the jungle.



Heteropoda davidbowie IMG_8628 merged copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Not sure what this one is...probably also H. davidbowie? with egg sac.



Huntsman with egg sac IMG_8248 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Good looking jumping spider



Jumping Spider IMG_8937 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Jumping Spider IMG_8926 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Herennia sp. spider with spiderlings



Herennia sp. spider with spiderlings IMG_8419 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Huntsman Spiderlings



Huntsman Spiderlings IMG_7117 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr
Mom is here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/9353033@N05/12634747103/in/photolist-kfuo8i


More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Nervine (Mar 25, 2014)

That is definitely a beautiful jumping spider. Great stuff Kurt.


----------



## CoBilly (Apr 11, 2014)

AHHHHHH! KILL IT! Holy crap, that first shot is quite surprising. It's incredible but it's a bit unnerving as the first thing you see


----------

